# "Mark All Forums Read" / "New Posts"



## Victor (Jan 11, 2014)

I have set the "Mark All Forums Read" several times,

logged out of the forum,

logged back in,

and, clicked the "New Posts" button.

I always retrieve all posts to the forum.

What gives?


----------

